#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  ik zal een aalmoes schenken...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;


Een man heeft gezegd; Ik zal een aalmoes schenken. Hierop vertrok hij met zijn aalmoes en legde het onbewust in de hand van een dief. De volgende dag ochtend vertelden de mensen; Er is een aalmoes geschonken aan een dief. Hierop zei de man; O Allah, aan U komt alle lof toe. Ik zal een aalmoes schenken. Hij vertrok met zijn aalmoes en legde het onbewust in de hand van een overspelige vrouw. De volgende ochtend vertelden de mensen; Er is afgelopen nacht een aalmoes geschonken aan een overspelige vrouw. Hierop zei de man; O Allah, aan u komt alle lof toe. (heb ik mijn aalmoes geschonken) aan een overspelige vrouw? Ik zal een aalmoes schenken. Hij vertrok met zijn aalmoes en legde het onbewust in de hand van een rijke. De volgende ochtend vertelden de mensen; Er is een aalmoes geschonken aan een rijke. Hierop zei de man; O Allah, aan u komt alle lof toe. (heb ik mijn aalmoes geschonken) aan een dief, een overspelige vrouw en een rijke? Vervolgens kwam er iemand naar hem toe en er werd tegen hem gezegd; Door je aalmoes aan de dief te schenken, zal hij zich misschien onthouden van zijn diefstal. De overspelige vrouw zal zich misschien onthouden van haar overspel. De rijke zal hier misschien lering uit trekken en daardoor uitgeven van wat Allah hem heeft geschonken(aan rijkdom).

sahieh al boekhari 1421

----------

